# Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???



## Fisch1000 (9. Januar 2006)

Da ich mir auch ein Bellyboat zulegen wollte streifte ich mal ein wenig durchs Netz. Hängen geblieben bin ich an einem Set von Angeldomäne, mit Bellyboat, Wathose und Flossen für 130€. Ist das Set ausreichend oder gehe ich damit ein Sicherheits Risiko ein? 

Fisch1000


----------



## AndreasG (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Das BB samt Flossen gab es grad bei der Zeitschrift Fliegenfischen als Abo- Prämie. Wollte es mir mir als zweit BB eindealen, als ich es in Händen hielt hab ich es gleich wieder eingepackt und postwendend zurück geschickt.
Das BB ist von DLT aus Holland, mit ähnlichen Booten aus Holland hab ich schon schlechte Erfahrungen bzgl. der Verarbeitung gemacht. Bei dem Teil von DLT fehlte die Rückstromsperre beim Ventil des Hauptschlauchs, es passte auch keins meiner eigenen die ich in allen gängigen Größen vorrätig habe. 
Kurz um, in meien Augen taugen die Teile nix!
Wenn du was günstiges und absolut brauchbares suchst hol dir ein RT-BB.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Fisch1000 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Du meinst die Teile von Ron Thompson?
Die gibts bei Gerlinger für 155€ (V-Form)
Kann ich dann jede Neopren Wathose benutzen?

Fisch1000


----------



## deger (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

jede Wathose aus Neopren geht! Willst Du im Winter auch raus aber mindestens 4,5 mm Neopren.


----------



## Fisch1000 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Soll ich eine mit Füßlingen oder Stiefeln nehmen (die von Angeldomäne sieht ja so aus als hätte sie Stiefel aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie ich damit paddeln will oder ist das doch möglich?)

Fisch1000


----------



## Bellyboater (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Das ist kein Problem. Es gibt sogenannte Geräteflossen. Die passen über den Stiefel. Die von der Domäne sind z.B. sehr gut.


----------



## Fisch1000 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*



			
				Bellyboater schrieb:
			
		

> Die von der Domäne sind z.B. sehr gut.


Die Flossen oder die Wathose???;+ |kopfkrat |kopfkrat ;+ 

Fisch1000


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Vergiss den ganzen Quatsch mit Gerlinger und Domäne..... Billiger wirst Du das BB von RT nicht bekommen, wie hier! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ron-Thompson-Bel...209633202QQcategoryZ30757QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hamburgspook (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Moin,

vergiss den Kram.
habe ich mir im Oktober letzten Jahres bestellt.
Der erste Schlauch hat Luft verloren. Neuer war zwei Tage später
da. 

Sah Anfangs auch ganz gut aus. 24 Stunden im Keller alles OK gewesen. #6 

Aber nach 1 Stunde auf der Ostsee ging es unter Belastung wieder los
und ich saß schon ziemlich tief im Wasser. |gutenach dachte ich....

So richtig passen die Schläuche auch nicht in das Belly.....

Alles Dreck, Pfusch, vergiss es einfach wenn Du dir ärger ersparen willst. |krach: 

Aber großes Lob an die Domäne, ich habe ohne Probleme sofort mein Geld wiederbekommen.

Aber kauf Dir lieber was gescheites, da hast Du mehr von 

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## uli.str (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Und die Jungs verkaufen Dir keinen Mist!


----------



## uli.str (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Die aus Neustadt/OH


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*



			
				uli.str schrieb:
			
		

> Die aus Neustadt/OH



Japp Uli... Das stimmt! Das BB ist Original RT und kein nachgemachtes Irgendetwas :q....


----------



## Dorschminister (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir auch das BB in Neustadt geholt und bin sehr zufrieden, ich kann dir auch die Flossen, die er mit angeboten hat, sehr empfehlen.
Für das Geld bekommst du es, glaube ich, nirgends günstiger.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## uli.str (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

So Ist Es )


----------



## Tangläufer (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Ich kann dir von dem Set nur abraten !!!

Schau mal auf Seite 4 dieses Forums (Beitrag Togiak vs Jenzi V vom 18.11.05, 2. Seite). Da habe ich etwas zu dem Set geschrieben.


Habe mir inzwischen das Togiak gekauft und freue mich, wenn ich es nur anschaue.


Gruß


Tangläufer


----------



## Bellyboater (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*



			
				Fisch1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Flossen oder die Wathose???;+ |kopfkrat |kopfkrat ;+
> 
> Fisch1000


 
Sorry,

die Flossen mein ich natürlich#6


----------



## Bellyboater (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*



			
				Dorschminister schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe mir auch das BB in Neustadt geholt und bin sehr zufrieden, ich kann dir auch die Flossen, die er mit angeboten hat, sehr empfehlen.
> Für das Geld bekommst du es, glaube ich, nirgends günstiger.
> 
> Gruß Steffen


 
Ich habe mein RT-V auch von dort. Mir sind die Flossen allerdings zu klein. Deswegen habe ich mir jetzt die von der Domäne geholt.


----------



## jazzdorsch (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

*Nie wieder RT-V!!!*
Hatte ich zwei. Einer verlor ständig Luft, bei dem anderen platzte der Schlauch. 
Also Leute ihr lebt doch nur ein mal. Kauft doch kein billiges Sche....
Gruß Pavel.


----------



## murmeli1965 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Ja was denn nun,
wenn Ron T billiger Scheiß sein soll,
was ist denn dann empfehlenswert??

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Fisch1000 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Woher kriege ich denn das Togiak???

Fisch1000


----------



## Bellyboater (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*



			
				jazzdorsch schrieb:
			
		

> *Nie wieder RT-V!!!*
> Hatte ich zwei. Einer verlor ständig Luft, bei dem anderen platzte der Schlauch.
> Also Leute ihr lebt doch nur ein mal. Kauft doch kein billiges Sche....
> Gruß Pavel.


 

Also von diesen Problemen bei RT-V hab ich noch nichts mitgekriegt. Alle Bekannten, die ein RT haben, sind damit vollends zufrieden.


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Jau ich denke, dass ein RT-V für 135€ kein Billigmüll ist....... Ich kenne auch viele die dieses haben und keinerlei Ärger hatten bis jetzt...... Selbst mit einem BB oder Togiak für 600€ kann man absaufen......


----------



## Ziegenbein (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Kann auch nur davon abraten, mein Kumpel hatte das Belly auch schon. Bei einer Probefahrt bin ich damit fast abgesoffen. Lass die Finger davon.

Ein Togiak kostet doch keine 600€ (auch nicht in Malente) schau mal bei www.bellyboote.de 209.-€ nicht übertreiben. 

Ein Togiak ist viel sicherer als ein Ron Thomson (oder nachbau)


----------



## AndreasG (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> Kann auch nur davon abraten, mein Kumpel hatte das Belly auch schon. Bei einer Probefahrt bin ich damit fast abgesoffen. Lass die Finger davon.
> 
> Ein Togiak kostet doch keine 600€ (auch nicht in Malente) schau mal bei www.bellyboote.de 209.-€ nicht übertreiben.
> 
> Ein Togiak ist viel sicherer als ein Ron Thomson (oder nachbau)



Und wieder könnte man die nächsten Seiten mit dem Thema RT vs. Togiak voll müllen, das hatten wir doch schon zur genüge! |uhoh:


----------



## Ziegenbein (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja was denn nun,
> wenn Ron T billiger Scheiß sein soll,
> was ist denn dann empfehlenswert??
> 
> Gruß Oldi


 
Darf man keine fragen mehr beantworten oder was? MANN MANN MANN !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> Kann auch nur davon abraten, mein Kumpel hatte das Belly auch schon. Bei einer Probefahrt bin ich damit fast abgesoffen. Lass die Finger davon.
> 
> Ein Togiak kostet doch keine 600€ (auch nicht in Malente) schau mal bei www.bellyboote.de 209.-€ nicht übertreiben.
> 
> Ein Togiak ist viel sicherer als ein Ron Thomson (oder nachbau)



Ja ich weiß doch, dass ein Togi keine 600 Oggen kostet :m.... Das war rein ironisch gemeint :q:q:q..... Ich wollte nur damit sagen, dass man auch bei einer größeren Investition absaufen kann....... Ob billiger oder teurer ...


----------



## Main-Schleuse (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Immer wieder die gleichen Diskussionen RT ist der Trabi unter den BB's
Togiak und FC4 der Golf/Passat
Outcast Benz/BMW/Audi

so oder so ähnlich kann man das verbildlichen.

Klar kann ich mit einem Trabi auch fahren aber wie effektiv ist das denn.


----------



## AlBundy (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Klar kann ich mit einem Trabi auch fahren aber wie effektiv ist das denn.


 
...ok, und schon wieder sind wir hier von der Fahrbahn abgekommen! #d 

Also ich sag, ein Trabant war vor vielen Jahren mein erstes eigenes Auto, ich war begeistert über den Zweck wofür er konzipiert wurde. Ich konnte mit ihm das gleiche machen wie manch anderer mit teurerem Blech. ...aber das wisst ihr bestimmt alle! #6


----------



## murmeli1965 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Aha,
also ist demnach Outcast das Nonplusultra.
Wo bekomme ich das denn günstig?
Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?
Gerlach in Niedernberg vielleicht?
Wenigstens vorher mal angucken das Teil!

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Immer wieder die gleichen Diskussionen RT ist der Trabi unter den BB's
> Togiak und FC4 der Golf/Passat
> Outcast Benz/BMW/Audi
> 
> ...



Hör ich da etwa heraus, dass Leute mit nem RT Müll unterm Popo haben? Kann man denn mit nem OUTCAST viel mehr und viel größere Fische fangen??? Wenn Du mir die Garantie geben kannst, dann kauf ich mir selbstverständlich auch son Teil, weil ich schon immer Benz/BMW/Audi fahren wollte :m......|uhoh: 

Ist das nicht egal, was man fürn Teil hat???? Auch ich fange mehr als 2 Fische mit dem ganz normalen TRABBI-RT, geil was??? :m:q....


----------



## jazzdorsch (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Meine Güte!
Es gehet doch nicht darum vie viele Fische du fängst, oder wie doll dein BB aussieht.
Es geht nur allein darum wie sicher diese Dinge sind. 
Und RT ist nicht sicher.
Gruß Pavel.
P.S. Ich fahre selbst vom ODC Belyboat. Ein schönes Ding.


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Ohh mann ich wusste, dass es einige nicht verstehen! Sicher ist nicht mal DEIN Ding.... Sag mir nicht, dass es niiiiiiiemals vorkommen kann, dass da mal Luft entflieht, WAS ICH DIR BESTIMMT NIE WÜNSCHEN WILL..... Ich hab das nur geschrieben, weil da ein leichter Hauch von BESSERSEIN rüberkam...... Ihr solltet eure Vergleiche mit TRABBI und BENZ für euch behalten...... Nur mal so am Rande....... 

Und ob eure Schläuche besser sind als die restlichen BB von den anderen Boardis lasse ich mal so stehen.... MIR ist das doch Latte, ob einige hier was BESSERES haben oder nicht oder denken es wäre besser, nur weil evtl noch keine Reklamationen kamen...... Spaß haben wir doch beide/alle oder nicht? Wenn Du der Überzeugung bist, dass RT Schrott ist, dann ist das Deine Meinung.... Ist doch ok..... Ich hab da am wenigsten ein Problem mit :m....

Ich glaube schon, dass das RT gut mithalten kann, denn einige viele hier im AB haben dieses und haben keinerlei Ärger damit. Auch nach JAHREN nicht...... 

Die einen schwören auf das eine und ANDERE auf was anderes..... 

Sag mir warum Du der Überzeugung bist, dass RT nicht sicher ist..... Das sicherste ist ABER am Land zu bleiben. Wir tragen alle das gleiche RISIKO!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Ohh Mann ist hier was los ! #d 
Immer wieder die selben Aussagen, was ist besser, was nicht, was günstig was nicht? Und schon wird sich hier wieder angemacht und gegenseitig was vorgeworfen.

Es wird immer wieder Angelkollegen geben die mit dem BB-Angeln anfangen wollen und Rat und Hilfe suchen hier im AB. Und leider kann KEINER von uns sagen was sicher ist und nicht sicher ist, was Klasse ist und was nicht. Ich kann nur ne Aussage über Preise machen und der Rest ist doch schon persönliche Geschmacksache und wenn einer die Geschmacksache verständlich rüberbringen will, mit Vergleichen von Automarken, na denn lasst ihn doch! Ist doch immer noch besser als nen Anfänger auf dem BB, dumm sterben zulassen. Denn eins steht fest und darüber müssen wir uns alle im Klaren sein: Irgendwann säuft wirklich der erste BB-Fahrer ab!!! 
Mal sehen wie nach so einem Fall (der hoffentlich doch NIE eintrifft) dann die Fragen nach Gut und nicht Gut, günstig und nicht günstig beantwortet werden??


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Jau das meine ich auch, aber ich krieg immer ne Krise, wenn einige Leute solche Vergleiche machen müssen, um sich abzugrenzen. Auch wenn es nicht so gemeint war, kam es so rüber....... Ist ja auch egal.... Ich mag mein RT-V BB.


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Moin Moin ,
erst einmal zum ersten Posting und um den geht es hier ja . Ich hatte mich im Sommer 2005 auch mit dem Gedanken getragen bei der Dömäne mit das Set zu kaufen wegen des Preises . Leider konnten mir am Telefon keiner was über Tragkraft u.s.w sagen was gerade bei meinem Gewicht nicht unerheblich ist , des ich habe nur ein Leben das ich verlieren kann . Gut das es das AB gibt und das mir Boardi wie Stephan und MikeFish die Gelegenheit gegeben haben ihre BB mal am Wasser zu testen , was ich übrigens jeden nur raten kann weil es ein komisches Gefühl ist , aber Spaß macht . Ich habe mich dann für den "Trabbi" wie hier das RT V BB betitelt wurde entschieden , weil ich da drin ein gutes Gefühl habe , weil ich viele Boardis persönlich kenne , die dieses BB seit Jahren haben und gut damit klar kommen , weil es in meinem finanzilen Rahmen passt und weil ich es als gutes Einsteiger BB halte . 
Jedem das seine , jeder sollte für sich das BB kaufen was er für richtig und sicher hällt , denn eins ist sicher : nur weil etwas teuer ist muß es nicht besser sein .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> jeder sollte für sich das BB kaufen was er für richtig und sicher hällt , denn eins ist sicher : nur weil etwas teuer ist muß es nicht besser sein .
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael




Ja Micha... Davon rede ich ja die ganze Zeit..... #6 #6 #6


----------



## dat_geit (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Ich hatte heute meine BB-Premiere.
Es hat mehr als Spaß gemacht:k #6 .
Vor allem konnte ich das RT-V testen, denn Horni hat mir seins zur Verfügung gestellt!!!!!
Es war heute wirklich ein harter Tag und das ist keineswegs so daher gesagt.
Wir bekamen plötzlich durch eine Schauerfront von Land her einen verdammt harten Wind und direkt ablandig.
Das ganze passierte ohne Vorwarnung.
Und ich das erste Mal da draussen.
Ich kann die Jungs, die sich das nicht recht vorstellen können, wie das ist, wenn plötzlich die kleineren Boote sich schnellstens absetzen und unter Land fahren.
Wer da in bei solchen Winden und Wellen in Panik Gerät, hat verloren.
Und ich fühlte mich in keiner Phase in diesem Boot unsicher.
Aber es wird mir eine Lehre sein.
2 nette Kollegen haben mit ihrem Boot den Job als Sicherungsboot übernommen, vielen Dank unbekannter Weise.
Und Sylverpasi als BB-Ausbilder war genau das was man in dieser Situation brauchte.
Trotzdem war ich über die angelegte Rettungsweste sehr froh, denn sie sichert gegen einen Teil des Restrisikos.
Das RT-V hat die Wellen perfekt gemeistert.
Ich war so überzeugt, dass ich wenige Stunden später das RT als Set bei einem Fachhändler gekauft habe.
Nun bin ich BB-Kapitän mit der Feuertaufe.
Ach ja Fisch gab es auch noch.
Leos an diesem besch****** Tag und mein Ausbilder 1 Leo  (wegen dem ständigen überprüfen seines Schützlings#h ).
Ich mag nicht an meinen morgigen Muskelkater denken.........
Aber nun weiß ich, dass dieses Boot etwas taugt.

Andreas


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*



> Ich mag nicht an meinen morgigen Muskelkater denken.........


Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Lösliche Magnesiumtabletten! Vor der Ausfahrt, und danach. Hat mir "Südlicht vor meiner ersten größeren Fahrt geraten, und es hat super gewirkt ! Null Muskelkarter !!!


----------



## dat_geit (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

@marioschreiber

Vielen Dank für den TIP.
Ausbilder Sylerpasi hatte natürlich in weiser Vorraussicht bereits solches angeordnet und ich habe die Teile auch eingenommen.
Ich hatte Dragees verwendet.
Es geht mir erstaunlich gut, eigentlich viel zu gut.
Den TIP kann ich aber nur bestätigen.
Jetzt geht es erst einmal daran mein eigenes BB aufzurüsten, damit es vom Stapel laufen kann.
Aber da werde ich hier mit Tips sicherlich gut versorgt werden und auch mit der Suchroutine fündig werden.


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Jau Ändy.... Dann lass uns jetzt gleich starten mit dem Stapellauf. Wind ist gut...


----------



## dat_geit (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Joh, Pasi alter Ausbilder.
Ich mache schon trockensitzen und siniere über sinnvolles Zubehör, wie Getränkehalter für die Halbliterklasse#6 und solche zwingend notwendigen Dinge.
Wie steht es eigentlich mit der Promillegrenze auf´m BB????
Jetzt wälze ich Seekarten, um zu schauen, wann wir das erste Mal nach Schweden kreuzen mit den Teilen, weil die Hälfte hatten wir ja schon gestern.

Alles Ententeich oder wat?


----------



## AKor74 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Was ist eigentlich , wenn man sich irgendwie ganz blöd ´nen Pilker in den Schlauch haut (Abriss aus Dorschmaul kurz vor "Landung" pling und pfffffffffff) gibt es einen zweiten Schlauch oder hat man dann ein Problem. Kommt man daraus, damit man irgendwie zurückschwimmen kann? Obwohl ich mir das mit Neohose und dicker Jacke auch nicht recht vorstellen kann, obwohl die Flossen + Weste in Rückenlage angewandt eigentlich schnelles Vorkommen gewährleisten könnten?????


----------



## Main-Schleuse (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

@Sylverpasi 
legt doch nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage.

Ich doch ein guter Vergleich das mit den Autos. Damit bekommt man ein Bild, wenn jemand davon keine Ahnung hat kann er sich was Vorstellen. Es geht nicht darum jemand auf oder abzuwerten nur weil er ein Trabi fährt. Doch jeder weiß das wenn er einen Trabi kauf auf ein paar Details verzichten muß was Zeitgemäße Autos halt haben, z.B Airback, ABs etc.
Klar kann und wird jeder in einem RT-Boot Fische fangen. 
Aus dem Aspekt der Sicherheit kann ich nur jedem empfehlen der sich ein Tabi holt oder Kauft. Das Teil zum Großteil mit Styroporkügelchen oder der Gleichen zu füllen. Denn das ist dann das einzige was bei evtl. Luftverlust das Teil noch über Wasser hält. "Bessere Boote" haben noch ein Auftriebskörper im Sitz. Auf denen man zudem noch etwas trockener Sitzt.


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> @Sylverpasi
> legt doch nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage.
> 
> Ich doch ein guter Vergleich das mit den Autos. Damit bekommt man ein Bild, wenn jemand davon keine Ahnung hat kann er sich was Vorstellen. Es geht nicht darum jemand auf oder abzuwerten nur weil er ein Trabi fährt. Doch jeder weiß das wenn er einen Trabi kauf auf ein paar Details verzichten muß was Zeitgemäße Autos halt haben, z.B Airback, ABs etc.
> ...





Ok alles klar:m:q......


Die lütten Kügelchen kommen demnächst auch in den Schlauch..... Woher bekommt man die am besten?


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Joh, Pasi alter Ausbilder.
> Ich mache schon trockensitzen und siniere über sinnvolles Zubehör, wie Getränkehalter für die Halbliterklasse#6 und solche zwingend notwendigen Dinge.
> Wie steht es eigentlich mit der Promillegrenze auf´m BB????
> Jetzt wälze ich Seekarten, um zu schauen, wann wir das erste Mal nach Schweden kreuzen mit den Teilen, weil die Hälfte hatten wir ja schon gestern.
> ...




Jau nicht schlecht..... Danke fürs Pic.... Hattest Du nicht noch mehr davon?


----------



## Micky (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Kügelchen in den Schlauch? 
Na dann mal VIEL SPASSSSSS beim einkugeln... |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Besser als abzusaufen...... Das gibt schon ein wenig mehr Auftrieb. Zusätzlich hat man ja noch das Rückenkissen und die Weste!


----------



## Kurzer (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Moin Jungs,

wenn ich die Kritiken hier über das Domäne Belly Set so lese komme ich arg ins grübeln. Ich hab ein solches Set jetzt seit gut einem Jahr und bin damit ein "Vielfahrer". Allerdings nicht auf der Ostsee. Ich hatte mit meinem Domäne Belly Set noch nicht ein Problem...war vielleicht auch nen Glücksfall, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Main-Schleuse (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

@Kurzer
so soll es sein 

Kügelchen würde ich mir in so einem IKEA-Fernsehsesselball klauen :d


----------



## Kurzer (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

@Main Schleuse

naja, ich sag mal unbedingt auf die Ostsee würde ich nun nicht mit diesem Belly fahren: Vertrauen ist gut ABER Leben ist besser ;->! 
Für meine Süßwasserzwecke reicht es dennoch aus.


----------



## Since1887 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> @Sylverpasi
> legt doch nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage.
> 
> Ich doch ein guter Vergleich das mit den Autos. Damit bekommt man ein Bild, wenn jemand davon keine Ahnung hat kann er sich was Vorstellen. Es geht nicht darum jemand auf oder abzuwerten nur weil er ein Trabi fährt. Doch jeder weiß das wenn er einen Trabi kauf auf ein paar Details verzichten muß was Zeitgemäße Autos halt haben, z.B Airback, ABs etc.
> ...


 
Würde dir gerne mal eine PN oder Mail schicken, leider ist aber dein Postfach voll. Geht um eine Anfrage nach einem Angebot.


----------



## dat_geit (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

@Pasi alte Socke, äh Ausbilder Pasi

Das war das beste. Die anderen sind wegen der Distanz und dem doch schon argen auf und ab nicht so tolle geworden.
Schau mal, was da noch zu retten ist.


----------



## dat_geit (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Die Kügelchen gibt es im Baumarkt oder auch billiger bei 321.....meins

unter *Styroporkügelchen Styroporkugeln f. Sitzsack*

Meine Frau hat damit mal ein großes Sitzkissen gebaut. 
Das war ne tolle Sache und konnte ne Menge ab.
Schätze mal 100l wären da minimum drinne, wenn nicht noch mehr.
Aber das ganze kommt auf nen Test an.


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Ok Ändy... Ich guck mal bei 3...2...1... rein da ...Danke....


----------



## Fischiii (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*

Also, mir ist gerade vor 5 Wochen mein 2. Outcast beim Süßwasserfischen kaputt gegangen :c
Habe als Ersatz immer ein BB von der domane dabei, hatte das auch schon oft im Einsatz, schon alleine rfür Mitangler, bis jetzt ohne Probleme :m

Was ich jetzt mache weiß ich auch noch nicht, wharscheinlich das Outcast wegschmeißen und das billige weiter nutzen... :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeldomäne Bellyboat set ausreichend???*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs,
> 
> wenn ich die Kritiken hier über das Domäne Belly Set so lese komme ich arg ins grübeln. Ich hab ein solches Set jetzt seit gut einem Jahr und bin damit ein "Vielfahrer". Allerdings nicht auf der Ostsee. Ich hatte mit meinem Domäne Belly Set noch nicht ein Problem...war vielleicht auch nen Glücksfall, keine Ahnung.


 
hallo auch wir haben so ein BB und sind damit fast nur auf der ostsee in gange.
nie probs. gehabt und sind damit zufrieden...


----------

